# "Recovery-CD is not for this machine"



## sweepy (21. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

darum geht's:

- Nach BIOS-Update lässt sich XP per Recovery-CD nicht mehr aufspielen.
- XP-Sound wird mitunter zu schnell abgespielt. 
- Audioausgabe kratzt und ist leicht verzerrt.

Patient: PC COMPAQ PRESARIO CYMC-5FR606 mm de
Model: W1329, gute zweieinhalb Jahre alt
- Windows XP Home Edition (OEM/Recovery-CD)
- Motherboard ATX MSI 6368 Version 5.0 (Sound/Grafik onboard)
- Intel Celeron 1,2 Ghz Prozessor 
- Netzteil FSP250-60GTA
- 40GB Seagate-Platte
- BIOS (bei Kauf): 
Award Modular BIOS v6.00PG
W6368I3 V5.0 111901 19:21:58
11/19/2001-601-686B-6A6LIM49C-00

Hier nun meine Geschichte... ;-)

Der PC wurde vorwiegend im Büro verwendet. Irgendwann wurden (evtl. nach einer Programminstallation oder einem Windows-Update - genaue Ursache ist unbekannt) plötzlich die Windows-Sounds schneller abgespielt (so als ließe man eine Musikkassette zu schnell laufen), während z.B. MP3-Dateien korrekt wiedergegeben wurden. Ich habs nie mehr geschafft, das Problem zu beseitigen. 

Desweiteren war hier und da - wie ich mich erst jetzt wieder erinnere - ein "Grummeln" aus den angeschlossenen Lautsprechern zu hören, ganz ähnlich dem Geräusch, wenn Kontaktprobleme in Audio-Steckern bestehen (hier aber nicht der Fall!). In der Folgezeit wurden diese Sound-Probleme dann einfach ignoriert (da v.a. Büro-Einsatz)...   

Dieser Rechner fror dann aber nach knapp zwei problemlosen Jahren plötzlich immer wieder unvermittelt ein (nach Ablauf der Garantie), i.d.R. nicht reproduzierbar. Neuinstallationen, Plattentausch, sowie Benchmark-/CPU-/RAM-Tests ließen nichts als eindeutig fehlerhaft eingrenzen. In der Folge wurde der PC zunächst gar nicht mehr benutzt und ein neuer angeschafft.

Nun wollte ich nach einigen Wochen einen Wiederbelebungsversuch starten und erst durch intensivste Recherche im Internet und Tipps aus diversen Foren wurde ich darauf aufmerksam, dass mitunter qualitativ schlechte Elkos auf diversen MSI-Boards verarbeitet wurden. Aha!

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/34989
http://www.heise.de/ct/aktuell/meldung/34988

Zwei davon (leicht gebläht) fand ich auf dem Motherboard. Nach deren Austausch (gut, eine Bastelkiste zu haben) und Aufspielen der Recovery-CDs (inkl. Vorab-Formatierung der Festplatte, um alle "Altlasten" zu beseitigen) war alles wieder OK, auch mit dem bisherigen Netzteil. Allerdings sind noch etliche weitere Elkos desselben Herstellers auf dem Board... *Bedenken hab*

Nun fiel mir aber auf, dass der Windows-Sound zwar wieder in einer normalen Geschwindigkeit abgespielt wurde, alle Audio-Klänge aber leicht verzerrt/kratzend zu hören sind (und ich erinnerte mich an die damaligen Phänomene). Die Lautstärke-Regler sind dabei aber nicht zu hoch eingestellt und auch die angeschlossene Stereo-Anlage funktioniert sonst (auch mit anderem PC) tadellos. 

Auffallend ist auch das mitunter auftretende bzw. zu hörende tiefe "Grummeln" aus den Lautsprechern, auch wenn kein Sound wiedergegeben wird (auch schon bevor XP hochgefahren ist).

Kann dafür die Ursache auch wieder bei einem vielleicht gerade an Blähungen leidenden Elko liegen?

Soweit, so gut (bzw. schlecht). Ich tastete mich weiter vor:

Für eine von mir zum Einbau vorgesehene PCI-Card für USB 2.0-Erweiterung wird das XP-Service-Pack 1 empfohlen und zudem erhoffte ich mir durch ein XP-Update sowieso eine eventuelle Behebung der Soundprobleme. Also lud ich mir auf einem anderen PC das XP-Service-Pack 2 von der MS-Homepage runter und spielte es dann via CD auf dem Presario problemlos auf. Doch beim nächsten Hochfahren musste ich überrascht feststellen, dass sich die Windowssounds wieder wie damals wie Mickey Mouse anhören. Auch diesmal sind normale MP3-Dateien davon nicht betroffen, wohl aber klingen alle Audioausgaben weiterhin verzerrt/kratzend und es "grummelt" mitunter.  

In diversen Foren fand ich auch einige wenige User mit ähnlichen Mickey-Mouse-Problemen - und kaum Lösungen. Ein Bios-Update soll aber hier und da geholfen haben. Nun bin ich also neue Hoffnung schöpfend zur MSI-Homepage und holte mir die aktuelle und neuere BIOS-Version MS-6368 V6.1 - u.a. war da auch was von Behebung von Soundproblemen zu lesen. 

Das BIOS-Update im Presario ging problemlos über die Bühne, doch wunderte ich mich schon hier - wenn ich mich richtig erinnere - über einen "Aktivierungshinweis" (30 Tage blablabla) von XP. Vor allem fiel mir aber auf, dass Mickey Mouse noch immer hier war und ich mich deswegen entschloss, XP erneut (also nochmal NACH dem BIOS-Update dachte ich mir!) per Recovery-CD aufzuspielen. Um sicher zu gehen, dass keine "alten" Treiber-/Windowsdateien auf der Festplatte verbleiben, die ggf. für die Soundprobleme zuständig sind, formatierte ich auch diesmal wieder die Festplatte - was ich wohl lieber mal hätte sein lassen sollen. Tja, nun bekomme ich nämlich diese Meldung, wenn ich die Recovery-CD einlege:

"This Recovery-CD is not for this machine! Remove CD an reboot!"

Nun geht also gar nichts mehr - vermutlich (wie ich leider erst jetzt denke/weiß) waren die Festplatten-Formatierung UND das Biosupdate zuviel für das OEM-XP - richtig?

Wieder aus diversen Foren erfuhr ich leider zu spät, dass ich bei solchen OEM-Produkten nicht das MSI-Bios-Update hätte aufspielen müssen, sondern ein vom PC-Hersteller zur Verfügung gestelltes. Und so bin ich letztendlich auf der HP-Homepage gelandet, kann dort aber nicht exakt meinen Compaq Presario finden. Eine erste eMail-Anfrage an HP mit eben beschriebenen Problem, war leider  bislang nicht sehr aufbauend, ich bekam nur ein knappes "für dieses Produkt bieten wir keine EMail Unterstützung an. Bitte wenden Sie sich an die Hotline / Fax Nummer...". Und bei MSI meinte man wiederum: "bei Ihrem Produkt handelt es sich um ein OEM Produkt. Für den Service, Support und Austausch defekter Produkte ist aussschließlich der OEM Hersteller zusändig bitte wenden Sie sich an diesen." Tja, was tun?!

Nun hoffe ich wirklich sehr, dass mir einer von Euch Lesern eventuell weiterhelfen kann, wie ich den Computer endlich wieder zum Laufen bekomme - ich bin mit meinen Nerven, meiner Zeit und meiner Energie ziemlich am Ende.

Zusammengefasst:
- Sind vermutl. die Elkos schuld am Kratzen/"Grummeln"?
- Wie krieg ich XP per Recovery-CD wieder zum Laufen?
- Brauch ich ein passendes Bios-Update für den Presario? Woher krieg ichs?
- Was kann ich gegen "Mickey Mouse" tun?
- Gibts Besonderheiten bzgl. XP-SP2?

Vielen Dank für Eure Antwort(en)!


----------



## alois (21. Oktober 2004)

Also ich denke mal dass die minderwertigen Bauteile daran schuld sind, vor allem bei Sound-Geschichten merkt man die Unterschiede direkt in akustischer Form. Wenn der Kondensator zu schnell oder zu langsam Ladung abgibt kann sich das auf die Ausgangssignale auswirken.

Die Recovery-CD führt im Zweifelsfalle eine Überprüfung durch, ob der zu startende Rechner auch der OEM-PC ist, zu dem die CD gehört. Wenn das an der BIOS-Kennung o.ä. gemacht wird, hast du mit einem Update natürlich schlechte Karten.

Mit Support bei diesem Gerät hast du auch schlechte Karten, denn HP und Compaq sind mittlerweile eins, und bei der Umstrukturierung der Webseite ist einiges verlorengegangen oder verkompliziert worden (sagte mir sogar mal der Telefon-Support von HP  ).
Ich habe für dich gesucht und nicht exakt das Gerät gefunden, ich bezweifle dass das nochmal erneuert wird.
Somit erledigt sich wohl ein BIOS direkt vom Hersteller, es sei denn du bist hartnäckig und telefonierst mal rum.
Gegen Mickey Mouse würde ich mal sagen, du tauschst die vorhandenen minderwertigen Elkos um onboard-Sound und evtl. Southbridge aus und schaust ob sich was verbessert, ALLERDINGS  weiss ich nicht ob sich überhaupt soviel Aufwand lohnt.

Mit XP-SP2 gibt es keine Besonderheiten, wie immer hat sich MS damit begnügt vorhandene Sicherheitslücken entweder zu ignorieren oder mit Kaugummi zu stopfen , bzw. neue zu schaffen. Hardwaretechnisch gabs da nichts grossartig Neues.


----------

